# apricot galette



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I got some spectacular blenheim apricots today and want to make a galette with them on Saturday. The recipe I found calls for grinding sliced almonds with confectioners' sugar and spreading the mixture on puff pastry. The sliced apricots go on top.
1. What if I lightly toasted the almonds first? What would that do to the taste of the galette?
2. The recipe calls for tart apricots, but mine are fairly sweet. Is 1T of sugar too much to sprinkle on top? I hate overly sweet desserts, but I don't want to cause my guests to mistake it for another savory dish either.  

I realize that these are awfully basic questions, but you guys know I don't have a lot of experience with desserts (other than consuming them, of course  )


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ummmmmapricots.....I make frangipane and place a layer of apricots on that then lightly glaze with apricot jelly (actually sieved jam) and Grand Marnier....even galettes.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I agree. basic frangiapan is the way to go and I would not hesitate to bake the fruit right in. If you decide to bake them in you might want to half so the don't mush on you.


----------



## bunbun (Jul 27, 2004)

what is a galete sounds decadent :lips:


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I agree that frangiapan is the way to go. I would, however quarter them and set the large side into the frangiapan with the points upright and placed very close to each other. It is such a pretty thing to see the tips alittle, what you might say, burned. Thats the French way. Then glaze while hot with apricot preserves strained. Sooooo pretty W


----------

